# A near tragedy



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Gloves, long sleeves, jewelry and long hair are all verboten in my shop around operating machinery. Here is another example of why. Near Tragedy A year or so ago, another young lady was not so lucky. She was strangled when her hair was caught in a metal lathe.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thank god I don't have long hair.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Sound like they were wooried more about her looks for the homecoming dance,,
When I was in junior high shop class, first 2 months were learning about safety, watching videos and taking tests, I don't think the teacher is to blame here. 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

